# drawPoint



## radical_edward (29. Jun 2011)

Hi

```
import java.awt.*;

class Example1 extends Frame{
	public Example1(){
		super("Mein Window");
		setSize(400,300);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g){
		g.drawPoint(100,100);
	}
	
	public static void main (String[]args){
		new Example1();
	}
	
}
```
Wo liegt mein Fehler? Mit g.drawLine(x,y,x,y); funktioniert es ja.
:autsch:
Gruss, edi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Jun 2011)

Schau mal hier nach, wo und ob du diese Methode findest. Generell ist ein Blick in die Api nie verkehrt, bevor man fragen stellt.


----------



## radical_edward (29. Jun 2011)

Habe ich gemacht. Aber wenn ich nicht blind bin steht da nichts drin. Was ich wo anders gefunden habe, müsste es stimmen was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Jun 2011)

Wenn es nicht drin steht, dann gibt es diese Methode nicht ;-) so einfach. Woher hast du das mit dem drawPoint?


----------



## radical_edward (29. Jun 2011)

GC: drawPoint(int x, int y) : GCorg.eclipse.swt.graphicsJava by API

will eigentlich die Funktionen X^2 abbilden. und denke ich schaff es nur über, punkte zeichnen.


----------



## Fu3L (29. Jun 2011)

Dann malst du halt ovale:

g.drawOval(x, y, 2, 2);

Würde einen Kreis mit 2 Pixeln Durchmesser zeichnen und somit einen Punkt simulieren^^ Ein Punkt ist ja auch per Definition unendlich klein, also nicht sichtbar.. Schon sinnvoll, dass es keine Zeichenfunktion gibt^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Jun 2011)

Achtung. Der Link behandelt SWT und nicht AWT! SWT hat nichts mit AWT gemein. Du kannst es mit drawOval (oder ausgefüllter Kreis: fillOval) versuchen, wenn du Kreise brauchst.


----------



## radical_edward (29. Jun 2011)

auch ein Gedanke.
Bin jetzt von processing ausgegangen wo es die Funktion gibt.
Gedankenfehler!!! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## radical_edward (29. Jun 2011)

Funktioniert. Bald mehr dumme Fragen. :rtfm:
Fettes Danke an euch Beide!!


----------



## Marco13 (29. Jun 2011)

Statt drawOval kann man auch
g.drawLine(x,y,x,y);
machen, das könnte schneller sein, AAAABER: Wenn du viele solche Punkte zeichnen muss, ist beides gähnend langsam. Dann solltest du Alternativen verwenden (BufferedImage und so, ggf. nachfragen)


----------

